# فرصة استثمارية تجارية مول بجدة للبيع



## AMAB للتسويق العقاري (27 نوفمبر 2019)

فرصة استثمارية تجارية فى مدينة جدة مول تجاري للبيع فى جدة 
موقع المول التجاري : مدينة جدة

مساحه المول : 16 الف متر مربغ

يطل المول على : 4 شوارع

دخل المول : 23 مليون بعقد لمدة 5 سنوات

السعر المطلوب فى المول : 300 مليون ريال سعودي

انا ١ مع الوكيل

المطلوب خطاب رغبة شراء المول 

للتواصل ابو محمد

0552932864


----------

